# Health cover



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Sorry i know this has probably been done a million times.. so apologies.. but im accessing site on my phone and struggling to access info.. can anyone please recommend a reasonably priced, good health insurance company.. we are panicing now and need to sort residency before the dreaded 29th March..
Also any info, please, on how/where to apply for residency in Mijas Pueblo.. we have bought a small property there and intend living in Spain 8 months UK 4 months.. please any info would be gratefully received.. always better to ask the people who are on the ground..
Many thanks..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Try Sanitas (aka BUPA), they have special arrangements for people who need insurance to get residencia. They also have English-speaking staff.

https://www.healthplanspain.com/

I don't live there but I imagine you'll have to go to the Extranjeria in Málaga city to apply for residencia.

https://www.cita.pro/extranjeria/cita-previa-extranjeria-virgen-del-gran-poder-40-malaga.html#


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Thank you will take a look at both links


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Molly 

Mijas is serviced by national police fuengirola. However you can only make an appointment for NIE or EU Citizen Registration on line 

This might help you:-


.• GO TO https://sede..gob.es/icpplus/

• PROVINCES AVAILABLE: CHOOSE MALAGA

• SECTIONS AVAILABLE IN PROVINCE: OPEN PAGE AND SELECT SECTION REQUIRED

e.g. “policía certificado de residente o no residente” (that includes NIE application) 


• ENTER THE DETAILS OF APPLICANT. 


Nombre y apellidos = name and surname

País de nacionalidad = your nationality

In Caracteres enter what you see on the picture above

Click Aceptar


• CHOOSE NATIONAL POLICE STATION FOR APPOINTMENT: FUENGIROLA 

• CHOOSE APPOINTMENT, AND THEN CONFIRM

• You must PRINT A COPY OF THE APPOINTMENT, And take it with to the police station


----------



## Sledger (Feb 11, 2019)

*Health Insurance*



mollymonster said:


> Sorry i know this has probably been done a million times.. so apologies.. but im accessing site on my phone and struggling to access info.. can anyone please recommend a reasonably priced, good health insurance company.. we are panicing now and need to sort residency before the dreaded 29th March..
> Also any info, please, on how/where to apply for residency in Mijas Pueblo.. we have bought a small property there and intend living in Spain 8 months UK 4 months.. please any info would be gratefully received.. always better to ask the people who are on the ground..
> Many thanks..


I am in exactly the same position as you re requiring healthcare for residency. 

I was led to believe months ago on the Costa Blanca that the Spanish government had a special cheap (circa 50 euros month) healthcare especially for expat residents, via local town halls. 

But to my shock I am now told that you must be resident for 1 year before qualifying on the costa del sol, but nobody is able to say what you do for the first year, given that you cannot get residency without?

Anyway I complete on my home next week and my solicitors promises to come up with a solution, so I will let you know via forum and if you get any joy please do the same .... regards, Phil


----------



## Sledger (Feb 11, 2019)

incidentally its a waste of time making the mentioned app until you have the required docs, including proof of home, bank and yes, healthcare!


----------



## Sledger (Feb 11, 2019)

Sledger said:


> incidentally its a waste of time making the mentioned app until you have the required docs, including proof of home, bank and yes, healthcare!



app being appointment


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Re my post to molly

I just tested the link and found it did not work. I just used this one

https://sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/icpplus/


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Juan c thank you so much for the info and links.. that was really kind of you to translate form aswell.. much appreciated.. 
Sledger ive been told the same as you about the 'local' healthcare.. its 60 € under 65 and 157€ over 65 per month.. and yes you have to have private healthcare for first year.. thanks for info on app.. i also asked our solicitor but didnt get anywhere with that??!! So any info would be great and of course i'll let you know if i find out anything.. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sledger said:


> I am in exactly the same position as you re requiring healthcare for residency.
> 
> I was led to believe months ago on the Costa Blanca that the Spanish government had a special cheap (circa 50 euros month) healthcare especially for expat residents, via local town halls.
> 
> ...


You need private healthcare for the first year.

It's a simple as that.


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I have been quoted €98 per month each for myself and wife with no co payments.
I’m 57 and wifey is 55.
Does this seem reasonable?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Monkey104 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but I have been quoted €98 per month each for myself and wife with no co payments.
> I’m 57 and wifey is 55.
> Does this seem reasonable?


We have been insured with the same company (Prevision Medica) for almost 10 years now. This year our premiums (with no co-payments) are €73 per month each - they went up by €9 each this January, which is quite a big increase compared to most previous years. My husband is 69 and I am 62.


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Hi.. hijack away.. glad of the info 🙂 yes that sounds reasonable.. who's it with please?? just had a couple of quotes myself.. 244.80 € per month for us both with sanitas (bupa) and 3010.55€ per year with Mapfre.. but they havent got very good reviews.. me 55 yrs hubby 65yrs so maybe cos of his age?? Thanks


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Oh lynn.. that sounds even better 🙂 gonna check them out.. thanks a lot


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mollymonster said:


> Oh lynn.. that sounds even better 🙂 gonna check them out.. thanks a lot


That company only covers Málaga province and part of Cordoba province in Andalucia so won't be suitable for everybody.

I think their cuadro medico (the list of doctors and clinics/hospitals you are authorised to use) is more limited than those of the large household name companies, but no doubt that is one of the reasons they are substantially cheaper. We have not found that a problem (in the area we live there are not that many private clinics to choose from anyway), and the company paid for my heart valve repair operation and subsequent 8 day stay in intensive care at the Quironsalud hospital in Málaga last year so no complaints from me.

I see your husband is 65 - obtaining new health insurance once you have reached that age is always more expensive. Our premiums are still reasonable although my husband is now 69 because we took out the policy several years before he was 65 and that company does not bump up the premiums once you reach that age, which most companies do.


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Will Mijas Pueblo come under Malaga province?? Hope soooo.. 🙂


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mollymonster said:


> Will Mijas Pueblo come under Malaga province?? Hope soooo.. 🙂


Yes it does.


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

After we have successfully paid for private health insurance.. got proof of income.. NIE etc.. then is it the police station that we go to for residency?? Sorry have read so much conflicting info these last few days.. im getting confused!!


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi lynne

The quote I have is from Sanitas.
Excuse me for asking but if your husband is 69 and thereby a pensioner can he not obtain an S1?


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

When we lived in Spain (for 25 years until 2003) we were very well looked after by ASISA, so maybe it's worth looking at their current rates.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Monkey104 said:


> Hi lynne
> 
> The quote I have is from Sanitas.
> Excuse me for asking but if your husband is 69 and thereby a pensioner can he not obtain an S1?


Yes, we both have S1s (he as a pensioner and me as his dependant) and are registered with the state health service as well as having the private cover.


----------



## Sledger (Feb 11, 2019)

mollymonster said:


> Juan c thank you so much for the info and links.. that was really kind of you to translate form aswell.. much appreciated..
> Sledger ive been told the same as you about the 'local' healthcare.. its 60 € under 65 and 157€ over 65 per month.. and yes you have to have private healthcare for first year.. thanks for info on app.. i also asked our solicitor but didnt get anywhere with that??!! So any info would be great and of course i'll let you know if i find out anything..
> Thanks everyone


I complete tomorrow by power of attorney and I'm arriving on 7 March and plan to get a meeting (re the link provided), so I really must have everything in place, including health insurance. My solicitor has so far been fantastic and he's looking to get me a 1 year policy right now, so I promise to keep you informed, but just in case please do the same. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Well youve got a better solicitor than me 🙂 good luck with it all.. hope it comes good for you.. yes please keep me upto date with any info.. its not looking like we are gonna have the green card before 29th march!! Best i can hope for is date is moved back.. 
Thanks everyone for the health companies im just getting quotes from them all..


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Just a thought.. has anyone applied for green card before theyre actually living there??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mollymonster said:


> Just a thought.. has anyone applied for green card before theyre actually living there??


If they have, then that would be FRAUD.

The green card/certificate is for those foreigners (EU citizens) who RESIDE in Spain.

[reside meaning 'have one's permanent home in a particular place'.]


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Was just a thought.. apparently not a very good one haha 🙂 wasnt really an option.. gonna go with the flow and just wait til property ready and worry about it then.. kay sa ra sa ra


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Please note : the Police station in Fuengirola is currently shut for anything to do with Brit residency. The last operative day was Monday 11th March and it is impossible to make any appointments online, at the moment.

I was told by the said Police station that all appointments from April will be at the non-Eu office in Malaga. /SNIP/ Apparently this only applies to Málaga & Alicante provinces

I obtained my residencia card six years ago and due to its loss/ theft was applying for a ‘duplicado.’

After securing an appointment online for one month later, I attended with All the original documentation that I used for my original appointment plus a police report. Although, I submitted 3 months of Spanish bank statements which verified my pension income - it wasn’t accepted.

I was told that I needed a letter from one of my pension providers, stating my monthly award. It needed to be translated into Spanish and had to show a monthly income of 367€. This info was not requested when I originally obtained my residency. 

I only wanted a duplicate !!!

I hope this recent information helps. I guess the Spanish bureaucracy are not making it easy for us !!


----------



## mollymonster (May 26, 2010)

Hi.. thanks for the info.. yes really helpful though probably not what i wanted to hear!! Still in UK but been keeping an eye on appointments and wondered why i couldnt get Fuengirola to come up??!! We are just having to wait until we get our building licences and renovation done before we come over.. purely from a selfish point of view, hoping for an extension on the date at tonights vote!! Thanks again


----------

